# Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?



## ChristophL (30. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

ich wollte letztens mir eine neue Futterzwille zulegen (meine sind irgendwo im Keller und bald nen Jahrzehnt alt)... aber der Preis, 20-30 Euro für einen Griff mit Gummi dran - das war mir dann zuviel.

Also mal dransetzen und das Ding selbst basteln - nur: Welches Gummi sollte man nehmen, es darf ruhig härter sein und ein paar Kg Abzugsgewicht haben.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Fangnix (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Gummi ist doch leicht, nimm nen Silikonschlauch aus dem Modellbaubereich. Je dicker der Schlauch ist, um so härter ist der auch. Durchmeser innen 2 und außen 5 mm oder 3/7 mm sollten richtig sein. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der Meter so um die 2-3 € teuer.

Was mich interresiert, was nimst du als Korb, wo du das Futter reintust? Dafür ein richtiges Material zu finden, damit hätte ich mehr Probleme...

Fangnix


----------



## Case (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Schlauch vom Fahrrad/PKW/LKW-Reifen. Fahrradschlauch dürfte für's Angeln ausreichen, evtl. auch PKW. Für Nachbars Katze  LKW-Schlauch mit 'ner kräftigen Gabel aus Buchenholz.

Hab Die seither nicht mehr gesehen.

Case


----------



## hopppe (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Ich habe früher immer Ventilgummischläuche vom Fahrrad genommen.Die muß man doppelt oder dreifach nehmen,gab es im Fahrradladen und haben einen mordswumm.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## ChristophL (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Wenn ich angefangen habe, dann poste ich ein paar Bilder und was sich als brauchbar herausgestellt hat.

Korb: Leder natürlich.

mfg

Christoph


----------



## carp82 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

hab mir als 10-jähriger eine im urlaub in südafrika gekauft.
 dort ist ein ziemlich harter gummi dranb, circa 4millimeter stark und quadratisch, die farbe ist hellbeige.
 mein onkel nannte das damals haasgummi, keine ahnung ob dass die korrekte bezeichnung ist.
 jedenfalls geht der gummi echt wahnsinnig, da hält keine gekaufte futterschleuder mit. Mit dem ding schieß ich schätzungsweise 3 mal so weit wie mit ner gekauften.


----------



## Fangnix (1. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

@ChristophL
Und wie machst du aus dem Leder ein Korb? Jetzt will ich genau wissen, wie du die Schleuder baust!


----------



## muddyliz (2. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Kannst auch dicke Einmachgummis nehmen.
Der Futterkorb:


----------



## Angler2004 (2. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

du kannst sehr gut einmachgummies nehmen. damit hab ich mir früher immer zwillen gebastellt


----------



## Laksos (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



			
				carp82 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir als 10-jähriger eine im urlaub in südafrika gekauft.
> dort ist ein ziemlich harter gummi dranb, circa 4millimeter stark und quadratisch, die farbe ist hellbeige.
> mein onkel nannte das damals haasgummi, keine ahnung ob dass die korrekte bezeichnung ist.
> jedenfalls geht der gummi echt wahnsinnig, da hält keine gekaufte futterschleuder mit. Mit dem ding schieß ich schätzungsweise 3 mal so weit wie mit ner gekauften.


Diese "Katapulte" mit genau einem solchen Gummi (und Stahlgabel!) gab es früher auch in D zu kaufen, in Waffengeschäften  :g , z.B. bei KETTNER. Nach der Verschärfung der Waffengesetze wurden sie aber vom Markt genommen (bestimmt schon länger als 10 Jahre her), da die Schusskraft viel zu stark war. 
Ich hätte jetzt auch die gleichen Gummis wie Case vorgeschlagen.


----------



## sebastian (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Barnett Slingshot bekommt man bei uns noch in den meisten Waffengeschäften, is leicht zum aufziehen und sehr stark, kann mir schon vorstellen dass das in Deutschland verboten wurden, wenn das irgendeinem Dummkopf in die Hand fällt und der damit auf Menschen schießt.
Aber der Gummi is super ich glaub den kannst auch extra nachkaufen !!!!!
nach paar jahren wird der nämlich spröde und reisst und dann braucht man einen neuen 






Jetzt mal ein Bild von meiner selbergebauten . Mein Papa hat sie mir vermacht und ich reparier sie nur mehr wenn was locker wird 
die hat 5/5mm Autoreifengummi, wenns zu schwach is kann man auch 2 nehmen.


----------



## Fangnix (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

@muddyliz
Wie bekomme ich in einen solchen Korb den Futter rein und vor allem geschossen, ohne das mir das rausbröckelt? Ich glaub, ich hätte selbst mit Mais Probleme.


----------



## sebastian (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

vielleicht unten noch was hin machen das du wirklich eine art korb hast, aber halt halbwegs elastisch !


----------



## tincarp (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

@sebastian:
So ein Teil wollte ich mir im Urlaub auch zulegen. Doch wie ich gehört habe, ist sogar der Besitz strafbar. ;+  #c


----------



## Fliegenfänger (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Ich habe mir beim Reifenhändler meines Vertrauens einen Autoschlauch besorgt, dazu eine große Astgabel - fertig. Den Schlauch habe ich hinten etwas breiter geschnitten, damit man einige Boilies oder Kichererbsen hineinbekommt. Für weiches Futter ist diese Lösung weniger geeignet. Wenn einen die Enten u. Schwäne nerven kann man auch einige kleine Steine nehmen. Einen Autoschlauch würde ich auf alle Fälle nehmen, die Einmachgummis sind zu schwach u. werden leicht porös, eventuell duch das UV-Licht der Sonne. Je nachdem wie breit man den Gummi des Schlauches schneidet kann man gut dosieren, wieviel Zug dahinter ist.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## sebastian (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



			
				tincarp schrieb:
			
		

> @sebastian:
> So ein Teil wollte ich mir im Urlaub auch zulegen. Doch wie ich gehört habe, ist sogar der Besitz strafbar. ;+  #c



Hab keine Ahnung wie das bei euch is, da is ja das ganze Waffenrechts viel heikler.
Bei uns darf man sowas besitzen wenn man 18 is glaub ich  #c 
Bin eh schon zu alt als das ichs aufziehen könnt  :q 
Nein im Ernst ich find wenn man nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommt böse Dinge mit dem Teil anzustellen(,was ja leicht möglich ist) dann kann man sowas schon kaufen (lassen) *hust*


----------



## hechtler (3. November 2004)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Hi @ all, 
ein ganz wunderbarer Gummi zum Zwille bauen, jeglicher ART ist der Gummi von Kathedern aus dem Medizinischen Bereich, leider wird diese Material mittlerweile durch ein relativ steifes Material ersetzt, wie immer aus Kostengründen..fragt einfach mal, sorry klingt vielleicht makaber bei einem Pflegedienst nach...
Gruß hechtler


----------



## damdam05 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Hallo,

wollte mal Fragen wer sich selber eine Zwille gebaut hat bzw. wie das Gummi am oberen Stück befestigt wurde (siehe Foto2)?

Welches Gummi habt Ihr verwendet?

Fotos wären schön.

Gruß damdam


----------



## -zander- (20. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

was fürn holz solln man da benutzen???


----------



## Pinn (20. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



-zander- schrieb:


> was fürn holz solln man da benutzen???



Haselnuss und Hainbuchen haben oft schöne Gabeln. Aber suchen muss man schon. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Auf alle Fälle auf die maximale Energie achten. Ist die überschritten zählt die "Zwille" zu den verbotenen Gegenständen im Sinne des Waffengesetzes und wird damit recht teuer im Falle des Auffallens. Bei Fahrlässigkeit nur bis zu 2 Jahren gesiebte Luft, ansonsten zwischen 1 und 5 Jahren. Also lieber mal 10 Teuronen ausgeben als sich auf derartiges Glatteis zu bewegen.

BTW, in den Niederlanden z. B. sind selbst Madenschleudern verbotene Gegenstände, deren Besitz strafbar ist.


----------



## Pinn (21. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle auf die maximale Energie achten. Ist die überschritten zählt die "Zwille" zu den verbotenen Gegenständen im Sinne des Waffengesetzes und wird damit recht teuer im Falle des Auffallens. Bei Fahrlässigkeit nur bis zu 2 Jahren gesiebte Luft, ansonsten zwischen 1 und 5 Jahren. Also lieber mal 10 Teuronen ausgeben als sich auf derartiges Glatteis zu bewegen.
> 
> BTW, in den Niederlanden z. B. sind selbst Madenschleudern verbotene Gegenstände, deren Besitz strafbar ist.



Ups, wichtiger Hinweis. Danke Ulli! Das war mir nicht bekannt. Sind die Einzelheiten dazu auch landesrechtlich geregelt wie im Fischereirecht? und wenn ja, wo genau?

In meiner Jugend habe ich mir oft Zwillen oder Fletschen aus Astgabeln und Einmachgummis bzw. geschnittenen Streifen von Fahradschläuchen gebaut, mit denen 150m Schussweite bei geeigneten Geschossen (z. Bsp. Murmeln oder möglichst runde Steinchen kein Problem waren. Klar, mit solcher "Munition" sind lebensgefährliche Verletzungen möglich. Von daher halte ich die Einschränkungen und Verbote durch den Gesetzgeber schon für sinnvoll.

Selbst mit Maden- und Partikelscheudern aus dem Handel sind theoretisch auch bei sachgemässem Gebrauch Verletzungen möglich, sofern die Maden oder Partikel "ins Auge" gehen. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich da die Grenze ziehen soll.

Ist die "maximale Energie" irgendwo genauer definiert und erklärt? Ich meine damit Methoden, wie man die Schusskraft seiner Zwille ermitteln kann, egal ob gekauft oder selbstgebaut?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Ich hab mich gerade noch mal aufgeschlaut. Die 23 Joule, die vorher als Energiebegrenzung im Waffengesetzt drin standen, sind nicht mehr enthalten. Als Ersatz gilt nun die Möglichkeit, z. B. eine Armstütze anbringen zu können, egal ob dran oder nicht, ist die Zwille eon verbotener Gegenstand, egal ob 1 Joule oder 100.

Ach ja, Waffenrecht ist Bundesrecht.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ach ja, Waffenrecht ist Bundesrecht.



Un immer vor Augen behalten: Das WaffG wird von Leuten verschärft, die keine Ahnung davon haben, was sie gerade reden. Und die Leute die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben, die müssen dann die Folgen der immer wieder neuen Verschärfungen ausbaden und auch akzeptieren. Ihr werdet´s noch sehen, irgendwann läuft mal ein Typ mit ner Angelrute Amok und schlägt ein paar Leute tot. Dann werden die Angeln erst zum "führen" verboten und nach nem halben Jahr muss man die Angel dann in die WBK (Waffenbesitzkarte) eintragen und wenn man Angeln gehen will, muss man einen gültigen Waffenschein mit der Berechtigung, eine Angeln "führen" zu dürfen, bei sich haben. :r


----------



## Pinn (21. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Da handelsübliche Maden- oder Futterschleudern nicht mit "Armstützen" verwendet werden und ein Anbau solcher Hilfsmittel für den sportlichen Wettkampf nicht vorgesehen ist, denke ich, sie fallen nicht unter das Waffengesetz. Genauso dürfte es bei selbstgebauten Maden- und Futterschleudern sein.

Unter dem Stichwort "Zwille" finden sich auch bei wikipedia nette Infos.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## diemai (21. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Während meiner Jugend haben ich und einige Kumpels uns "eingehend mit dem Thema beschäftigt " .

Einmal habe uns die Sheriffs nach einem "Streich" mit der Zwille(ohne Personen,-aber mit sehr minimalem Sachschaden)die Schießgeräte abgenommen , mit dem Hinweis , das das verbotene Gegenstände wären .

"Wieso verboten......die gibt es doch da und da zu kaufen ....die liegen da sogar im Schaufenster!"

"Das ist ja was gaaaanz Anderes....!" , so der Polizist !

Ich habe das nach über 30 Jahren heute immer noch nicht kapiert , wieso ein verbotener Gegenstand trotzdem im Laden zu kaufen ist|bigeyes.........hier wird doch in diesem Lande die Gesetzeskonformität dem Kommerz geopfert , und der Unwissende ist dann der Dumme#q .
Erst sorgt er für Profit und Mehrwertsteuer , und dann darf er auch noch eine Geldstrafe an's Staatssäckel entrichten .

Radarwarngeräte sind auch frei verkäuflich.......Einbau verboten|bigeyes #q!

Und im Umkehrschluß.......warum gibt's eigenlich kein Haschisch im Tabakladen......man MUß es ja nicht unbedingt rauchen |bigeyes#c!!!!

Also geht es in puncto Madenschleudern offensichtlich wohl nur um......"wo kein Kläger , da kein Richter" ,....... dann könnte ja wohl jeder eifrige Polizist einmal um den Angelsee gehen und hätte dann gleich 'n Dutzend Anzeigen wegen unerlaubten Waffenbesitzes zusammen |bigeyes????

Im übrigen bringen Madenschleudern wohl bei Weitem nicht die Schußenergie und Treffsicherheit einer "richtigen" Jagdschleuder auf , sie sind ja auch mehr darauf ausgerichtet , größere und schwerere "Geschosse" möglichst weit zu schießen , das große Körbchen bremst sie dabei auch noch etwas aus .

Wir haben damals 'mal beide Typen verglichen , die Madenschleuder zog gegenüber unseren Eigenbauten eindeutig den Kürzeren , aber für blaue Flecken , Blutergüsse und mittlere Prellungen dürfte es wohl noch reichen ,.... während nach meiner Einschätzung die Jagdschleuder bei Kopftreffern mit bestimmten Geschossen und auf kürzere Entfernungen einen Menschen durchaus zu töten in der Lage wäre .


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ulli3D (22. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Naja, im Prinzip war der Besitz verboten. Ich durfte meine "Zwille" mit Doppelgummi aber weiterhin besitzen. Wie die Teile unter die verbotenen Geräte gelangt sind hab ich das durchgezogen un dsogar eine Ausnahmegenehmigung vom BKA erhalten. Danach darf ich die aber nur zur Hundeausbildung benutzen, nicht zur Selbstverteidigung .... Dafür muss ich dann die .357er nehmen


----------



## heinmama (23. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Hallo,|wavey:

aus Kindertagen ist mir in Erinnerung geblieben, das man die Dichtungsringe für Kanal rohre zu diesen Zweck gut gebrauchen kann,(Ich denke die Bauarbeiter früher haben sich gewundert, das montagmorgens keine Dichtringe mehr da waren, nach dem am Wochende 10 Kinder über die Baustelle hergefallen sind|kopfkrat) an der Fügestelle wird das Dichtgummi einfach durchgeschnitten und ein Stück Leder von einem Fußball oder einen Schuh auf die Gummischur eingefädelt. Eine Astgabel dann noch mit zwei löchern oben durchbohren das Gummienden hier hinter verknoten und fertig ist die Zwille. 

Nach meiner Erfahrung und einigen kaputten Glasscheiben meines Elternhauses ist das eine supereinfache Methode sowas zu bauen.















Bitte diese Anleitung nicht an meine Kinder weiterleiten|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.

Gruß 
Heinmama


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Na super...Jetzt werden auch noch die Kindergartenkinder zum Diebstahl aufgerufen...#d#d

|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## heinmama (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Na super...Jetzt werden auch noch die Kindergartenkinder zum Diebstahl aufgerufen...#d#d
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:



Aus mir ist auch kein Schwerverbrecher#d geworden, sondern nur ein Kleiner Ganove:g, desweiteren helfen mir einige Basteleien aus meiner Jugendzeit auch heute noch beruflich weiter. 

Gruß
Heinmama

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

stimmt das wirklich das in holland die zwillen verboten sind und wenn ja wie bringt man den dort das futer in den see?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

und nurso dazu gesagt diese therabenda (gummibänder zum muskeltrainieren) sind auch ut für solche zwillen.


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



Gilfin schrieb:


> stimmt das wirklich das in holland die zwillen verboten sind und wenn ja wie bringt man den dort das futer in den see?



Werfen!

Das mit der Zwille kann ja möglicherweise auch ein Gerücht sein |bigeyes

Fahr hin, probier es aus und wenn Du dann in 3 Jahren zurück bist, dann erzähl uns, ob es stimmt oder nicht


----------



## Bondex (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

vielleicht iat auch dieser Link interessant

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=122&prev=/images?q=Zwille&as_st=y&hl=de&sa=G

steht aber kein Preis dran


----------



## fisherb00n (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Heilige ......
Sniper am Wasser? |kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

'Ne Zwille mit Laser-Zielgerät ..............wat soll dat denn #d?

Ohne einen Lauf keine sich immer wieder wiederholene Geschoß-Flugbahn ,....... ergo ist die Zielvorrichtung wohl recht sinnlos !
Genaues Schießen mit 'ner Zwille is' nur Gefühls,-und Übungssache !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (17. September 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

@ Alle

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert ,..... bin im Web kürzlich darüber gestolpert :

http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org

http://www.slingshots.de.vu

Ansonsten auf http://www.youtube.com 'mal "slingshot" , "slingshot shooting" , "making a slingshot" , etc. in die Suchleiste eingeben ,.... sind eventuell 'n paar interressante Sachen zu sehen .

                           Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Hier das nenne ich eine Zwille:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN3hK9pAQX8
Damit kann man wahrscheinlich noch den Bauern auf der anderen Seeseite vom Trecker holen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



Bondex schrieb:


> vielleicht iat auch dieser Link interessant
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=122&prev=/images?q=Zwille&as_st=y&hl=de&sa=G
> 
> steht aber kein Preis dran



Das ist echt en Hammerteil. Wobei das Laserziehlgerät wirklich total Unnütz ist. Denn die Geschosse werden mit der Steinschleuder immer in nem leichten Bogen nach oben abgeschossen, genau so wie bei Feuerwaffen, nur dort ist der Bogen ganz minimal. Und en Laserzielgerät zeigt dann die ganze Zeit in den Himmel, wenn man ne richtige Weite damit erziehlen will. Auf nahe Distanzen wäre es natürlich Lustig, zum Beispiel, wenn man mal in "Nahkampf" muss.:m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier das nenne ich eine Zwille:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN3hK9pAQX8
> Damit kann man wahrscheinlich noch den Bauern auf der anderen Seeseite vom Trecker holen!



Da hast du wohl recht.
Mit dem Teil, vondem unten der Link steht, brauchst gar nicht mehr ans Wasser zu gehen.
Damit kannst du deine Boilies tonnenweise von zu Hause ins Wasser ballern.
Jetzt aber mal im Ernst...wenn man schon Boilies verschießen will, sollte man doch als traditionsbewusster Angler sowas benutzen.


----------



## Fisherman 24 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

nimm ambesten gymnastikgummies die ham auch richtig wumms.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



Fisherman 24 schrieb:


> nimm ambesten gymnastikgummies die ham auch richtig wumms.



Was will der gute Mensch mit gymnastikgummies, wenn er sich nen Tribock in den Garten stellen kann...:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Hi,
nur bitte daran denken das man so ein Teil nicht überall einsetzen darf , in den Niederlanden fällts unter das Waffengesetz.
Ein Katapult (Futterschleuder) ist beim Angeln in den Niederlanden verboten. Der Besitz eines Katapults allein ist schon strafbar .  Wer mit einem Katapult am Wasser erwischt wird, braucht sicherlich nicht mit der Höchststrafe rechnen, aber er muss mit einer Geldstrafe von einigen Hundert Euro rechnen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nur bitte daran denken das man so ein Teil nicht überall einsetzen darf , in den Niederlanden fällts unter das Waffengesetz.
> Ein Katapult (Futterschleuder) ist beim Angeln in den Niederlanden verboten. Der Besitz eines Katapults allein ist schon strafbar .  Wer mit einem Katapult am Wasser erwischt wird, braucht sicherlich nicht mit der Höchststrafe rechnen, aber er muss mit einer Geldstrafe von einigen Hundert Euro rechnen.
> Gruß Udo



Im Ernst?|kopfkrat

Dann doch lieber Gymnastikgummis...


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Hi,
ja , ist leider so ,
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## lsski (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zwille selbst bauen - aber welches Gummi ?*

Zurück zum Thema !

http://melchiormenzel.de/index.html

Making a slingshot 

Making slingshots
rubber materials
rubber attachments 
LG Jeff


----------

